# Can't drag and drop Roms to SD card



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

So I want to install a new rom on my Verizon Galaxy Nexus, but I keep getting an error when I try to drag and drop the zip filed rom (I can drop other random items, just not the rom) onto the root (or any other folder) of my SD card. The error says "Cannot copy item... The device has either stopped responding or has been disconnected."

I've reinstalled the drivers using WugFresh's toolkit, I've switched USB debugging on and off, I'm reformatted my SD card and reinstalled the rom that I had on my SD card already, but nothing seems to work.

Anyone have any idea what is wrong?


----------



## Billouetaudrey (May 12, 2012)

Try with ftp server ? ( Mi Explorer on xda)

Envoyé depuis mon Galaxy Nexus avec Tapatalk


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

Nevermind, it was an issue with the file itself. I redownloaded it and it worked fine. Thanks for the tip tho!


----------



## Billouetaudrey (May 12, 2012)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> Nevermind, it was an issue with the file itself. I redownloaded it and it worked fine. Thanks for the tip tho!


Okey Great









Envoyé depuis mon Transformer TF101 avec Tapatalk


----------

